# Anyone been to the Lister to eggshare??



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi does anyone know what the eggshare ratio is at the Lister?  I've been matched but I went to the open evening months ago and I can't remember.  I don't want to call and bother them!  I seem to recall that anything over 4 I share but if I were to get say 12 eggs do I share with two women and keep four or do I keep 6?

Thanks.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jakesmum

welcome to the eggshare board

I havent personally egg shared at the lister but there are quite a few ladies who have

The lister egg share ladies have their own thread

Here is the link to it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103691.210;topicseen

They are a lovely group of ladies and will give you a lovely warm welcome to the thread i am sure

Em


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya you should try posting on the lister thread a few girls just starting out there so it'll be good for all of you to chat.

i egg shared in may what they say is anything under 8 eggs you get the option of keeping for your self or donating to the other couple and then get a free IVF cycle next time. you only share eggs if you get more then 8 eggs but remmember if you do get less then 8 eggs on your 1st go and decide you want to keep them all for your self you can not egg share again good luck any more questions just email me Allyson


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive egg shared twice at lister.first cycle i produced 18 eggs,had 9 each.second time i produced 17 we had 9 they had 8.you need at least 8 eggs ,4 each like alleybee said,if not you have the choice to give them all away and then have a free whole cycle to yourselves or keep them all not to egg share again.if you produce so many they shall ask if you want to share them with more than 3 of you.

hayley


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm currently doing my fourth egg share at the Lister. If there is an odd number of eggs the donor gets the odd number i.e 9 for donor 8 for recipient otherwise they are shared equally. However, if you get more than a certain amount - I think its 20 or more you will have to share with two other recipients. However, there were a few cases last year where eggs shared between 3 happened to some people who had 16 eggs.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah on my first cycle they asked if we wanted to sahre with 2 instead of one and we said yes because we dont want to freeze any but only went onto sharing with one because not all my eggs were mature.so yes they do ask and you dont have to


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

HI Jakesmum

I egg shared in june/july  I too was asked before ec that they would share my egg with 2 recipients I only got 12 eggs so I only shared with one person, we both got Bfps which is fantastic for all. Only 4 of my eggs fertilised but both that were put in implanted. It is the quality not the quantity that is good, so don't worry too much if you only have say 10 or more.

good luck

mitch
xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your comments - I'm so excited, I can't wait to get started!!  Fingers crossed I get loads of eggs for me and my reciepient(s) and they all fertalize resulting in lots of babies


----------

